# Europiccola pressure gauge mod



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone know the thread size at the top of the water column?

I have a Millenium version.

Short of importing from orphan espresso in the states, has anyone figured it out this side of the pond?

Also, with the ongoing battle to understand temperature, does anyone know an alternative source of temperature strip - this place seems to be constantly out?

http://www.colourchanging.co.uk/thermometers/digitemp-7-level-dual-scale/90-120a-c-liquid-crystal-thermometers/prod_177.html

thanks all.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought mine from Orphan Espresso and paid the postage! If you have questions then I would send Doug an email - he's the authority on these things.


----------

